# 92 FS Questions.



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

A client wants to sell his 92 FS. 

Someone told me the gun has an ambidextrous safety and slide release. Is that true??


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

T. Webb said:


> A client wants to sell his 92 FS.
> 
> Someone told me the gun has an ambidextrous safety and slide release. Is that true??


The safety/decocker is ambidextrous, the slide release is not.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

You can also reverse the mag catch if you want.

Ambi slide releases are really only on newly designed semi autos - like the most recent crop of polymer HK pistols.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> You can also reverse the mag catch if you want.
> 
> Ambi slide releases are really only on newly designed semi autos - like the most recent crop of polymer HK pistols.


Also Sig, but not the decocker.


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> The safety/decocker is ambidextrous, the slide release is not.


Agreed


----------



## Bgreg (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm a lefty and the ambi-decocker/safety is one of the reasons I picked up my 92FS.


----------

